# Kitchen counter top



## serge (May 2, 2006)

Hi! have to refinish my kitchen counter top what kind of varnish do i need don't want to poison any one ????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi serge

May I ask what kind of counter top do you have , Hardwood ?,Maple?,Oak?,when you use a knife on the top and you or someone will, it will cut out (lift) what every you put on it,vegetable oil works the best, but that's just my 2 cents  you can recoat it from time to time to keep it looking new. 
But if you have a standard counter top that's to say NOT wood I would not use varnish on it  or anything like it. 

Bj


----------

